# ! Fahrrad-Diebstahl in Mainz !



## feardorcha (22. Juli 2007)

Dieses Wochenende wurde mein GT Timberline gestohlen.
Inzwischen ist im Gegensatz zu den Bildern folgendes montiert worden:

- Rock Shox Mag 21 Federgabel
- rot-weißer Fizik Pave Sattel
- Schwalbe Marathon Plus Reifen

Wer Hinweise hat, die zum Auffinden des Rades führen, darf eine Belohnung erwarten!

Gruß,
Freddy


----------



## Backfisch (22. Juli 2007)

Sauerei. 

Gib mal hier im GT-Unterforum bescheid, wir sind alle fleissige eBay-Scanner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feardorcha (23. Juli 2007)

In der Tat eine Sauerei. Hätte ich den Mistkerl erwischt... nun... sagen wir es so: Ich hätte verhindert, dass sich soetwas fortpflanzt!

Danke für den Tip mit dem GT-Forum. Ist erledigt.


----------



## Enduro Doc (23. Juli 2007)

Halte auch in Mainz die Augen offen, sind echt selten geworden die alten GT. Baue auch gerade mein altes Tequesta wieder auf. Viel glück bei der Suche


----------



## CubeNaurod (23. Juli 2007)

Bist Du sicher das es nicht der Sperrmüll mitgenommen hat?


----------



## a.nienie (23. Juli 2007)

wen ich wen drauf sehen fliegt er runter


----------



## feardorcha (24. Juli 2007)

Danke an alle!

@CubeNaurod: Ich glaube nicht, dass der Sperrmüll ein ca. zwei Zentimeter dickes Stahlseil durchtrennt, um ein nicht nach Sperrmüll aussehendes Fahrrad abzuholen.


----------



## CubeNaurod (25. Juli 2007)

Das Teil iss doch mega********


----------



## feardorcha (25. Juli 2007)

@CubeNaurod: Hast Du irgendein Problem? Minderwertigkeitskomplexe? Tut mir ja echt leid, aber da kann ich Dir leider nicht weiterhelfen...


----------



## Morti (25. Juli 2007)

CubeNaurod schrieb:


> Das Teil iss doch mega********



wenn überhaupt was ******** ist, dann billiger mist wie z.b. CUBE LOL


----------



## CubeNaurod (27. Juli 2007)

Billiger Mist..ahahahahahhahaah.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (1. August 2007)

Jep, billiger Mist.

Ich halte auch die Augen offen!


----------



## grosser (3. August 2007)

CubeNaurod schrieb:


> Billiger Mist..ahahahahahhahaah.


Wahrscheinlich fährst du das Cityrad deiner Oma!


----------

